# XL plastisol transfers manually printed



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Just did these yesterday, took about 5 hours to print. Print size is 22inches by 15.5inches. I think they turned out pretty good  Anyone else printing large scale transfers like these? And if so got any pics of what your printing?
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXh-o4yAvbQ[/media]

And on black shirts:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEUmRGfLA7M[/media]


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Can you direct me to the thread where you demonstrate the alignment system and the paper you use for transfers, please? I think what you do is awesome and would like to expand my transfer abilities. Also, as I don't have a conveyor dryer, would this be possible with a flash dryer, do you think? Thank you.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

I think the thread you want is this: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t107388.html
I believe many people use flash dryers to gel their transfers, maybe someone will give you the heads up on this thread


----------



## garybt (Aug 7, 2008)

Bircan, you amaze me! You just make it look so easy and I still haven't found the paper your talking about but I'm still on the search. My question is how do you keep the first color from totally curing being it was put through the conveyor twice?


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

garybt said:


> Bircan, you amaze me! You just make it look so easy and I still haven't found the paper your talking about but I'm still on the search. My question is how do you keep the first color from totally curing being it was put through the conveyor twice?


As long as the transfer does not reach curing temperature it will not cure no mater how many times you pass it through the drier. On this video [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeRWwKzFWcM[/media]
it was passed through 10 times and still came out great


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

You got a pretty neat set up going there and I think those are really cool. My question is how are you getting away with using Garfield and Nike (Logo items) and selling them?


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

hawaiianphatboy said:


> You got a pretty neat set up going there and I think those are really cool. My question is how are you getting away with using Garfield and Nike (Logo items) and selling them?


Living in a pirate country with no copyright laws helps


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2010)

thats pretty bad ***. I hope to have some plastisol transfers made for an event soon.


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

this is great....what paper do you use?


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

dk prints said:


> this is great....what paper do you use?


70 gram offset paper


----------

